# Speedcubing "Superstars"



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a list of who I think are the most influentual, amazing, and most popular speedcubers.(Emphisis on I THINK.)

-Harris Chan

-Chris Hardwick

-Yu Nakijima

-Jean Pons

-M. K.(Magic & Big Cubes)

-Jason Baum

-Rowe Hessler

-Erik Akkersdijk

-Joel van Noort

-Lars Vandenbergh

-Stefan Pochmann

-Ron van Bruchem

-Tyson Mao

-Gilles Roux

-Andrew Kang

-Yu Jeong-Min

-Leyan Lo

-Dan Dzoan

-Shotaro Makisumi

-Chris Dzoan

-Rama Temmink

-Jessica Fridrich

-Lars Petrus
if you think I am missing someone, please post here


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk

Joel van Noort

Lars Vandenbergh

Stefan Pochmann


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 15, 2008)

True..
I forgot to mention them, but how many times do you hear someone mention Vandenbergh?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 15, 2008)

Fridrich, Petrus, Ron van Bruchem, Tyson Mao, Gilles Roux, Masayuki Akimoto, Andrew Kang, Yu Jeong-Min... There are too many to list.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 15, 2008)

Tyson Mao. Dan Dzoan. Leyan Lo. Hadley Sheffield.

The last one is most important


----------



## FU (Mar 15, 2008)

Mitsuki Gunji, Lukasz Cialon, Macky?


----------



## Rama (Mar 15, 2008)

Ron van Bruchem made up the word we constantly use now: Speedcubing.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, I edited it, Now, we need to make a list of WHY they are famous


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Ok, I edited it, Now, we need to make a list of WHY they are famous



Because we know them?


----------



## Lofty (Mar 15, 2008)

Rama should be on the list!
Why: He has been my OH idol since I started cubing and now holds the WR!
And if we have Dan we should add Chris Dzoan as well.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 15, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Rama should be on the list!
> Why: He has been my OH idol since I started cubing and now holds the WR!
> And if we have Dan we should add Chris Dzoan as well.



Rama's First AND last name?


----------



## FU (Mar 15, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Rama should be on the list!
> ...



Rama Temmink


----------



## MistArts (Mar 15, 2008)

Frank Morris?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2008)

Um, what about the 3x3x3 world record holder?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 15, 2008)

my list:
Akkersdijk, Hardwick, Chan, Hessler, and of course Chambon


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol, I think pretty much anybody who is top 10ish in a category is going to end up on the list  .



Lotsofsloths said:


> True..
> I forgot to mention them, but how many times do you hear someone mention Vandenbergh?



Mr. Vandenbergh has been my cubing idol since I started ^^


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 15, 2008)

What about Jessica Fridrich? She is a legend!

Oh. And Lars Petrus.


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't forget Charles Huynh, I hear he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't believe you forgot Minh Thai, the first 3x3 WR holder.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2008)

How about an official "Cubing Hall of Fame"?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 16, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> How about an official "Cubing Hall of Fame"?



Sounds like a good idea, but.. I think it would be fit if we gave a brief description to each person in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ryan Patricio.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 18, 2008)

What about Bob Burton? Even though he's never held a 3x3x3 record, he's organized many competitions and been a delegate for many more. So he's doing a good job at increasing the number of competitors.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 18, 2008)

For me it's Dan Knights by a long way:

- First world champion of the modern era.
- One of the first persons that practiced the Fridrich system and developed it to a high level (16 seconds) and he had to do that almost all by himself.
- Shared that knowledge by building the first website that explained in plain English how to solve F2L, perform fingertricks, learn algorithms, etc.
- The buzz I got from watching his videos 6 years ago is still the main reason why I'm cubing now.
- A true sportsman: great temperament and competition attitude, always behaved well when among other cubers, no sign of pretension at all. Just a really nice guy.
- We all owe to him.
- I miss him.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lol, I think pretty much anybody who is top 10ish in a category is going to end up on the list  .



I hope not, that's a lot of people! I'm in the top 10 in two different average categories but I'm pretty sure there are people who aren't sub-10 in anything (officially) who deserve a spot on a superstars list way more than I do. How about Toby Mao? Jason Baum? Johannes Laire? The superstars list should be kept pretty compact, as opposed to the "well-known cubers" list, which could benefit from being 100+ people long.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2008)

Everyone that's in A top 10 list????

That would make me a superstar (fewest moves) which I definately am NOT.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, I'm in 2 top 10 lists! It's beside the point that both of those lists have fewer than 12 people on them, and I'm very close to the bottom of both of them (I'm the third-worst in the world at both categories). 

I clearly deserve being a superstar far less than Arnaud does. (But Arnaud, you're a superstar to me.)


----------



## Dene (Mar 24, 2008)

3rd worst in the world, yet ahead of 6.5 billion people


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 26, 2008)

Not on list:

Derrick Eide, Michael Gottlieb, Lucas Garron, Alex Yu...


----------



## Brian Le (Mar 29, 2008)

Justin Adsuara! That kid's amazing xP


----------



## Brian Le (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for double posting, but you forgot Minh Thai...


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 10, 2008)

You're missing Thibaut Jacquinot!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 11, 2008)

Also Yu Nakajima is the right spelling.


----------

